# the pot at the end of the rainbow has no gold ..help



## steyr223 (Apr 9, 2013)

How is everyone. I will try to keep this short
But will still need multiple posts to explain
Everything.
Read the merged cpu topic (18 pages), watched
Sams 2 part video and read many other posts

I did a test run on 10 of my IC's( i will post a pic)
Everything went great exept i forgot the sulfuric
Acid and my nugget chiped :lol: 
And i spilled a good amount ,again the
beaker slipped .
I came up with .4 but still have much in my filters
I wiped up the spill with 

I decided to do 100 as they are 4.8 grams each
Equall to 1lb
1.broke chips to approx. 1/4" pieces and placed in
1lt beacker
2. Added hcl to a little more than to cover chips
(With chips and hcl about 400ml mark)
Countinued to next post due to dumb phone.


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 9, 2013)

3. Heated to about 180° on electric hot plate.
4. Added 1 tsp of pottasium nitrate and recieved
A vigorous reaction for 15 min.
5. 1/2 tsp after previous reaction stopped, this
Lasted 5 min.
6. 1/4 tsp 1-2 min. ,did this 3 times till no more reaction.

This is were i noticed there was still basr metal

7. Added about 50ml of hcl just in case it was all consumed
No reactuon
Let it sit for 3 more hrs at below boil
Added 1/8 tsp 2 tines while stirring the chips for
15 min believing it would let the acid reach more
Surface area

It was late i thought all the base metals had finally
Dissolved
Countinued to next post


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 9, 2013)

8. Filled 2nd beaker with 1" of ice and. 20 ml
Of sulfuric acid
9. Decanted AR into ice beacker leaving all the
Chips, washed chips 3 timed with tap water

This is when i noticed the legs were not green 
Dots but the very small amount of metal
On many of them ,i decided to countinue.

At this point i had already tested with stannous
But thought mine had gone bad or there was free
Nitric . All the test came back with no change in
Color not even a false positive brown as if i was
Testing with water.
I made new stannous and it did the same thing

10. Filtered ice beaker contentds through fiberglass
Charmin plug.
Countinued


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 9, 2013)

11. I filterd many times ( this is the first time
 The color didn"t lighten to goldish yellow)

After lettiing my solution settle it was still cloudy
And would drop more pb or Ag so i would filter again

Tests were still no change( when adding stannous
To the spoon i could see darkish dots appear ad
If it was trying to reduce the gold

At this point i steamed for 1/4 evaporation and 
Added same quantity hcl
No change in test color
Poured100 ml of solution into 50 ml of hcl and
50 ml of tap water -still no change in test
Poured 100 ml of solution into another beaker.put
On heat and added smb untill the bubbleing or
Fissing stopped -no gold percipitated and test
Gives a false brown possitive due to smb(this at least
Tells me my stannous is good right)
Countinued


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 9, 2013)

Last one guys

To much free nitric ? 
I dont believe the gold is in my solution

It would have plated back to the base metal?
I dont really see any gold on the chips
But that doesnt mean any thing

If i soaked say a little handfull of the chip material
In hcl/bleach for 15 minutes and tested would this
Work and if so should i start a fresh hcl with small
Additions of my nitre again.

I am frustersted and lost on this as it should have been
My biggest yeild yet but as of now will be the smallest
Any help or comment would be very appreciated.
Thanks rob steyr223


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry no pics till i can convert from i think
Mp4 which my phone saves as but wont post
To this form.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 9, 2013)

On my mobile as well...

In the meanwhile... leach the left over cpu's again with fresh AR to ensure you remove ALL metals.


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you sam 
I will post tesults
Wont be able to plug in till
Around. 4pm 

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry guys i thought i got a shop 
But the owner is kimda gettin weird
I paid but he cant be gottin a hold of
To get the keys 
So i will countinue this post when i can plug
In my hotplate.

No other members in orange county california
Hum (with understanding wifes) :mrgreen: 

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you talking CPUs or just normal ICs?
Sounds like your values are still in the solids, maybe they cemented back because of too much BMs involved...


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey marcel
That has to be it
My thinking the stannous should have changef
Color if there was Au in my solution ,even if there
Was to much free nitric

Ive tested so many times where there was no Au
I should be an expert, i shall call myself
Barrentester :shock: :lol: 
Ceramic Ic's 

I fryed my inverter with hcl (ill explIan later) so a cant
Plug in my hot plate and it takes a lot

But

I just purchased a 1850 watt generator so it wont
Be long now.

Awe independent again
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok guys here is a quick update
Sam i dud what u said and placed the
1 lb of chips back in a new solution

I thought i had the material in hcl as there
Was about 300ml with the chips , only after
My first 2 additions of pottasium nitrate did i
Realize it was water.

I steamed off a lot continually adding new hcl
Finally had things somewhat normal,I 
Was seen ample gold foils
My last 2 additions of PN were 1/8 of a tsp
But i still had gold foils (so i thought)

Maybe it just me being color blind but it was
The way the chip sat against the glass and the
Color of the liquid...o well

I evaped 200 ml 3 times and replaced with
Hcl , instant brown on stannous with dot of
Purple floating
Next day i took 700ml and atemptef to evap
But with a cover like harold says untill i got a few
Bubbles (the weird thing is the top impeaded
The evape ,i only rid 50 mls im almost 40 min)

Tested and purple after 1 min ,split into
2 beakers added a couple hundred mls of hcl
And the same for water
Tested lite purple. Darker if adding 2 drops of
Stannous . This would be good as the stannous
Was reducing the Au, so if i am correct than i am
Close 
Percipitated with 3 times smb hoping 
To neutralize the free nitric

So i have some brown powders and some
Brown rocks(weird) all can be poured wirh
Reckless care as it all stays together.

Not sure how much untill i dry and wiegh
But it doesnt look like expected, which means
Absolutly nothing (had a pinch be 3 grams and
A handfull be 1 gram

Since i now have exess smb i will not be able
To test with stannous so would i just cement
Thanks steyr223 rob

Ill post results need to get new melting dish


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 12, 2013)

Test all of your solutions from first attampt. 
If all negative, put aside.
Filter them (if there are any solid) and incinirate all the filters you have to this point, and digest with AR.
Btw, Sounds like you need to do more digesting to the cpu's.


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks sam
I know this isn't proper lab procedure
But could this be done

Use in excess nitre with hcl to make sure to digest all
Ice bath with sulfuric acid
Filter
Cement with copper bus bar
Gather all black powders 
Place black powders in hcl 
add bleach till powders are dissolved
Filter
Percipitate with smb

Is there a reason why this may hinder my values
Or just not be doable

I will do what you said
I would like to make a nugget first to see
What i am short of expected

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok i can take a pic by selecting camera at
The time of "choose file" 

When i first did this it seemed to be black but
Now i look and it appears Brown

Which would be right because of smb

If it works a pic of my au powders to date

Thanks steyr223


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 13, 2013)

All solution tests negative or what the
Color in the spoons say. Brown?
Sometimes to me they look greyish

Here is a sad pic of my tiny bb havn't weighed
Yet but less than a gram

Now what is the color in my dish?
I need to stop when i am tired as i forgot to
Wash my powders

Thats what excess smb looks like :shock: 
I know but i never made that mistske before :lol: 

So i will try the chips again in AR and digest
All my filters after incineration and get a 
Bucket for the previous solutions

I think the next 100 chips i will do like the first
10 where i had to unplug after 3 hrs of heat and
PN additions ,it sat cold for 2 days

Any ways i will post my results after i do what 
Sam has said

Thanks guys steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quick question
I am in the middle of barren realms
Thread i think it is
' what's happening here"

He shows pics of chips like i have
Done 
Am i really to expect .26-.35 oz from
1lb

Is that with the heat spreaders

I did the onee without the top gold
Plate since i would have had to remove
Them any ways

I think lou made that comment

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok no answers today
Ill just share one last thing for
Someone who might not know all

I needed something i could grasp so i cut
The fingers of 100 ddr1 and 2 memory sticks
A few older 100 and 133mhz.
Plus I wanted to learn the process that I havebeen
Doing here a little better.
Covered the fingers with HCl heated just below boiling
added potassium nitrate in the amounts
1 tsp,1/2 tsp,1/2 tsp(i couldsee foil but wasnt 
Making progress)1/2 tsp,1/4 tsp. 1/4,tsp,(foils refuse

To dissolve) 1 tbs. Not a misprint 1 ttable spoon
Good 5 second reaction, all foils dissolved. Threw in
My .5 gram bb
Heated for another hour..tested.,purple varified
By another petson, Let cool,decanted to ice beaker
(Not necessary but what could it hurt) 
Washed material till tested negative
Filtered with charmin plug,
Percipitated with 1.5 grams smb
Tested
My powder is settleing right now

This was a very copper saturated solution
I will wash my pwders in depth for experience
But it would be easier just to re-refine
I will use my bb on my chips in
my 3rd AR attempt

This tells me not just that sam is correct on my chips
Not being digested but also at my rate of PN addition
It never would have got done
I wonder why i have to use so much 

By the way my bb came back .2. Grams less

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## Alentia (Apr 16, 2013)

You had to remove gold caps from them. There is gold wiring inside. Those should not be treated with Nitroc/AR, AP would be correct method for them, as they do not (almost) contain any silver and contain lots of tin.


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply alentia
I did only the ones with out the gold back 
Identical but a black ceramic

I was told to treat them like ceramics 

So are you saying that the. Gold capshould 
be done in AP or are you saying the whole 
chip should to be done in AP

I have another issue
I incinerated all of my filters and a little bit 
Of Goo ,i introduced my ash to AR which
Turned black and thick
Added 50ml of hcl heated
PqGot excellent stannous results
Decanted to ice beaker with a little H2S04
And am now filtrring through a charmin plug

The ash looks like it is going to be a problem
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 20, 2013)

Have not figured out the 
weight yet. This is a combination
of the fingers of a hundred memory sticks,
And two dissolutions 
Of my one pound of chips

So I figure I am missing between five and eight grams of
Au
I have one container I've been pouring my solution
From all of my washes of my gold powder

I have another container all of mu AR and smb
Has gone into whicj i have been attempting to evaporate
Or should I say d-nox because only a small amount actualt
Evaporates

I incenerated all of my filters and digested in AR. In my last 
Attempt of redoing my chips
My stannous showef good while all the material was still
In AR, then lighter after ice bath ,and lighter again after
Filtrration.

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow really. There might not be stupid
Questions but i guess there are wrong ones

Am i missing something here . As i stated before
I incinerated all filters and solids and redigested
With all the chips in AR 
I have put all solution
Aside that tested neg with stannous as instructed
I have a container that all my washes 
of my gold powders have gone Into.

Am i really to expect .25-.35 oz /lb 
Is that with or without the heat spreaders
As stated previously i am doing the ones without
The gold back(they appear to be the same)

I believe i am being very patient in this but i 
Really should get this stuff off my truck
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 23, 2013)

Got it 
understood
Sorry for being a f****up, .
my life story
I have a list written down of step by step 
And it still doesnt work.

Thought i had it this time
10 chips no gold back
Crushed more fine 1/10"
1 Tbs,1/2 tsp,1/2 tsp.1/4 tsp
Sat overnight
Put nugget in heated 1 hr more
Filtered to ice beaker 
Added sulfuric acid concentrated
Filtered to percipatation braker
Washed filters well
Dropped with smb 
Washed gold powders hcl boil,h2o boil,
2 hcl,2 h2o 
All solution goes clear and stays clear

Everything was perfect ,added powders to my
New seasond dish
Au started forming then suddenly the dish turned
Dark and the au stoped melting right before forming
Into little bb's 
It. almost appeared as if the borax was burnt
Into the dish ,the gold would not float

Now forget the rest but please can some one explain
What has happend,i cannot find anything in search
For this and when i try to refference holke scribid
Shows the first page but anything i try sends
The paged scrolling till the last page 
I already smashed one phone($160.00) and this one
Has a shatterd screen .

Thanks


----------



## butcher (Apr 24, 2013)

steyr223,
I would like to help, but I am having a hard time figuring out what the question is.
I guess I am just having a hard time understanding.

Nice button.

If your gold is forming small BB's that will not come together, I wonder if it is not the torch, and your melting technique, I use an acetylene torch with a small cone flame, it gives me the heat needed, and I can push the gold around in the dish with the cone of the blue flame, melting the small beads into one button.

Too much borax, a dish that is not hot enough, or gold contaminated with other metals will also make it a little more difficult, to melt the gold into one button.

Another thought maybe you are melting something else with the gold, was this gold re-refined for higher purity, re-dissolving the gold from the material which may be insoluble and precipitated the gold again to leave other trace base metals behind, and washed to remove traces of metal that would follow your gold when precipitated, or was this gold from the green solution in the picture earlier in this thread just washed and melted.

Another question, could the black be carbon from your torch, soot in the dish, from a reducing flame?

When you can, you need to get Hokes on paper, or into a book, that way you can read when your phone battery goes dead.


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 25, 2013)

hey butcher
sorry my new phone is broke now to, but I get another today. I am on a laptop for now.
this last one was an entire different batch of the same chips.
now I have always used the same melting technique 
now that I am calm I believe I may have gotten something in my dish when I added a sprinkle of borax.
As soon as it hit the almost melted gold it went dark.

as far as a reducing flame it would have been turning the whole white dish black when in contact so that's not the case

As far as bringing other metals into my melt, Are you saying that after AR(hcl + Potassium nitrate) of said ceramics
with harolds washes that it could still be to dirty to melt

I think I am chasing misinformation as I am looking for .8-1.1 grams from 10 chips , and looking for 8-11 grams from the 1 lb
(100) chips on my previously batch

as I stated above in barrenrealms post I think lou said .25-35 ounces per pound but he could have been talking about a different chip
I have done 10 twice and pulled between .2-.3 each time I don't think that's on accident 

my first ,4 remark was not weighed but a guess

thanks for the reply i'll try not to break my new phone :lol: 
steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 26, 2013)

I now believe that since nobody
Can varify the yeilds from
These ceramic Ic's that I must be
Correct in my yields 
I will continue to test and will share my
Yields here.

So far my yields have been spot on for it pins.brassy pins.
Springy pins.fingers.plated boards.and a few other types
of material. Whether in the sulfuric cell.Ap. nitric.or Ar.

They have always come within acceptable margins
Of many others yields so I have to believe I am correct

Please if you have other info ans I am wrong correct me
I will now put all my solutions together and cement.
Incinerate.re refine. With hcl/bleach.
Again please if this is wrong correct me
thanks steyr223 rob


----------

